# aggiornamento driver nvidia e schermo nero[Risolto]

## _Echelon_

Ho aggiornato i driver nvidia alla versione 1.0.6629-r1 (se non erro avevo la precedente installata).

Per installarli ho dovuto eseguire dei comandi (suggeriti dall'ebuild) come make oldconfig e altri due. Compilato e installato, tutto ok (ah uso il kernel 2.6.9).

Riavvio, e quando parte xorg, schermo nero e nessuna possibilita di controllo sulla macchina, mi resta solo che resettare.

Ho provato a tornare alla precedente versione ma non e' successo nulla.

Ora sto lavorando senza nvidia. 

Cosa posso fare? Grazie mille!

----------

## luna80

è un problema noto...vedi qui per esempio: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=280428&highlight=console

 :Confused: 

ciao

----------

## _Echelon_

grazie mille non lo avevo trovato quel post  :Sad: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Non riesco a risolvere il problema.. credo che sto gia usando i vesa, posto grub.conf:

```

title Gentoo Linux kernel 2.6.9

root(hd0,4)kernel (hd0,4)/boot/kernel-2.6.9 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda7 init=/linuxrc video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:gentoo

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/initrd-2.6.9

```

P.S.

Luna80:

Io il problema che avevi tu lo ho risolto cambiando 1 impostazione nel bios del mio laptop

----------

## _Echelon_

ho aggiornato opengl-update alla versione  2.0_pre4-r1 e quando do il comando:

```

opengl-update nvidia
```

mi da il seguente errore:

```

root@skiavo2 echelon # opengl-update nvidia

 * Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...

ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so' to `/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so': No such file or directory                  [ ok ]
```

è normale?

----------

## gutter

Ma hai installate le 

```
nvidia-glx
```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Se si prova a riemergerle (se no emergile)

----------

## maninthebox1

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> Non riesco a risolvere il problema.. credo che sto gia usando i vesa, posto grub.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> title Gentoo Linux kernel 2.6.9
> ...

 

Per quello che so io video e vga insieme nel grub non servono a nulla...o uno o l'altro....  per esempio video=vesa:mtrr:1024x768@85....

Cmq sia il grub con il sistema grafico non c'entra nulla!Piuttosto dovresti postarci il tuo xorg.conf, che puoi trovare in /etc/X11/

In ogni caso riemergi nvidia-glx e nvidia-kernel (devi riemergere nvidia-kernel ogni volta che ricompili un kernel) e nel file xorg.conf, nella sezione della scheda video, dove dici driver, togli nv e metti nvidia! ti rimando alla guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml.

facci sapere . ciao

----------

## _Echelon_

Ho riemergiato nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx e mi da sempre lo stesso errore:

Posto il mio xorg.conf (che fino a prima di aggiornare nvidia-kernel andava bene):

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.                     

#                               

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.         

#                               

                                

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.                    

# **********************************************************************

                                

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#                               

Section "Module"                

                                

# This loads the DBE extension module.

                                

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

                                

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nv"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

P.S. ho volutamente commentato load glx e corretto nv per togliere il 3d altrimenti avrei visto solo schermo nero  :Sad: 

Secondo me il problema e' nel kernel, per aggiornare nvidia-kernel ho copiato e incollato dei comandi dall'output di emerge perche non compilava.

Pero ho ricompilato il kernel e non mi funziona ancora  :Sad: 

----------

## Raffo

ma nn riesci a postare i log di xorg?? sono in /var/log/Xorg.0.log o un file simile, nn ricordo con precisione. fai partire la versione che nn ti funziona, anche se ti da lo schermo nero, poi al limite recuperi il log che si troverà in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

----------

## gutter

Inatnto prova a decommentare la riga:

```

# This loads the GLX module

     Load       "glx"

```

Ma hai letto la documentazione dei driver nvidia  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Non credo che siano quelli giusti perche quando provo a usare i driver nvidia invece che nv oltre allo schermo nero non ho possibilita di fare altro, neanche comandi da console, ne ctrl+alt+canc.

Spengo e riaccendo, e quando vado a guardare xorg.conf ritrovo commentato load glx e i driver nv(invece che nvidia).

(posto solo la parte finale del file)

/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

```

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0004000 - 0xe0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0002800 - 0xe0002fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe0002000 - 0xe00020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00002480 - 0x0000248f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x0000247f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) NV(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x1000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: VT_ACTIVATE failed

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NV(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x1000000)

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0004000 - 0xe0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0002800 - 0xe0002fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe0002000 - 0xe00020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe1000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00002480 - 0x0000248f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x0000247f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) NV(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x1000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

----------

## maninthebox1

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Inatnto prova a decommentare la riga:
> 
> ```
> 
> # This loads the GLX module
> ...

 

secondo ...come ti ho già detto devi togliere nv e mettere nvidia dove c'è scritto driver nella sezione della scheda!

terzo ...non credo che il tuo monitor regga una refresh di 100....perciò metti solo 85 o 70 nella parte relativa a VertRefresh !

quarto... togli tutte le risoluzioni lasciando a tutte solo 1024x768 e a default depth metti 24 !!!

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection 
```

PS... l'xorg.conf lo generi con xorgconfig o con Xorg -configure  ???

----------

## thoeni

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> Ho aggiornato i driver nvidia alla versione 1.0.6629-r1 (se non erro avevo la precedente installata).
> 
> Per installarli ho dovuto eseguire dei comandi (suggeriti dall'ebuild) come make oldconfig e altri due. Compilato e installato, tutto ok (ah uso il kernel 2.6.9).
> 
> Riavvio, e quando parte xorg, schermo nero e nessuna possibilita di controllo sulla macchina, mi resta solo che resettare.
> ...

 

magari ti sembrerà una cavoltata, come lo è sembrato a me quando mi è successo:

anche io ho nvidia (ma kernel 2.6.10)... con i nuovi drivers mi ha funzionato tutto da subito, senza nessun errore... poi, per ragioni diverse, ho dovuto togliere il supporto per usb 1.1 (ohci e uhci)... ho ricompilato il kernel e ho avviato col nuovo kernel, identico a quello funzionante, ma senza quei due moduli, risultato: quello che succede a te... all'avvio di X, schermo nero e unica soluzione il reset! Se a qualcuno viene in mente qualcosa... magari è solo un caso... se riavvio col solito kernel va, senza quei due moduli nn va...

----------

## _Echelon_

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Inatnto prova a decommentare la riga:
> 
> ```
> 
> # This loads the GLX module
> ...

 

Si la ho letta rispiego quello che succede se non sono stato chiaro (e di questo mi scuso)

Se decommento 

Load       "glx"

e invece di

    Driver      "nv"

metto 

    Driver      "nvidia"

quando avvio il server grafico schermata nera e non posso far altro che resettare.

Dopo resettato avvio la macchina e trovo Load       "glx" commentato e    Driver      "nv"

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> terzo ...non credo che il tuo monitor regga una refresh di 100....perciò metti solo 85 o 70 nella parte relativa a VertRefresh ! 
> 
> 

 

sempre andato bene, e cmq non sarebbe quello a provocare uno schermo nero e a bloccare il sistema

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quarto... togli tutte le risoluzioni lasciando a tutte solo 1024x768 e a default depth metti 24 !!! 
> 
> 

 

c'e'!

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS... l'xorg.conf lo generi con xorgconfig o con Xorg -configure ???
> 
> 

 

usato xorg.conf

----------

## maninthebox1

alora Echelon: ricontrolla bene perchè secondo l'xorg.conf che hai postato tu a defauldepth c'è 16 e non 24!

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection
```

alla domanda ....con cosa hai generato xorg.conf non mi hai risposto!!!!

CHE SIGNIFICA  

```
usato xorg.conf
```

Se poi ti dico togli 100 e tu non vuoi farlo allora so problemi tuoi!!!! non puoi chiede aiuto e poi non fai quello che uno ti consiglia.

```

   

Nuovo messaggioInviato: Sab Gen 22, 2005 7:49 pm    Oggetto:    Rispondi citando

maninthebox1 ha scritto:

gutter ha scritto:

Inatnto prova a decommentare la riga:

Codice:

# This loads the GLX module

     Load       "glx"

Ma hai letto la documentazione dei driver nvidia Question Question Question

Si la ho letta rispiego quello che succede se non sono stato chiaro (e di questo mi scuso)

Se decommento

Load "glx"

e invece di

Driver "nv"

metto

Driver "nvidia"

quando avvio il server grafico schermata nera e non posso far altro che resettare.

Dopo resettato avvio la macchina e trovo Load "glx" commentato e Driver "nv" 
```

 SEI SICURO CHE LO SALVI IL FILE DOPO CHE FAI I CAMBIAMENTI?

----------

## _Echelon_

Perdonami ieri ho postato di fretta.

Ho cambiato

  DefaultDepth 16 

in

  DefaultDepth 24

Poi, ho generato xorg con xorgconfig (non xorg.conf   :Rolling Eyes:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  SEI SICURO CHE LO SALVI IL FILE DOPO CHE FAI I CAMBIAMENTI?

 

Si lo salvo...

Ho aggiornato il kernel (ora ho il 2.6.10) e riemergiare nvidia-kernel(passando alla versione  1.0.6629-r1) e nvidia-glx.

Ho notato che se decommento solamente "Load "glx" funziona, ma quando provo a usare i driver nvidia invece che nv ecco che torna lo schermo nero  :Sad: 

----------

## maninthebox1

E' proprio strano!

attendi che ti posto il mio xorg! lo edito tra poco...non fare caso alle frequenze!

```
 

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtrap"

    Load       "record"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "extmod"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "armada"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "video"

       HorizSync   50.0 - 100.0

       VertRefresh 49.0 -90.0

Modeline "1280x800" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

Option   "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

     Driver     "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option   "RenderAccel" "true"    

    Option   "NvAgp"   "2"

    Option   "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"

    Option   "AGPFastWrite"       "true"

    Option   "IgnoreEDID"       "true"

# Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "video"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

A me funziona trnquillamente!

----------

## dmorab

anche a me succedono più o meno gli stessi problemi che a Echelon: 

anche io ho aggiornato il sistema con i pacchetti nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx e xorg, unica differenza e che, con il kernel 2.6.10-r6n, invece che lo schermo nero xorg si blocca con la schermata dei driver nvidia. Ho provato a cambiare kernel della serie 2.6.9 (e a riemergere i pacchetti nvidia) ma niente, anzi così xorg non si avvia neanche, ho provato ad installare le versioni precedenti di nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx ma niente; l'unica soluzione di ripiego è stata utilizzare il driver "nv" al posto del "nvidia" (con le limitazioni del caso)

----------

## maninthebox1

avete un monitor LCD o CRT?

rigenerate l'xorg.conf da capo con xorgconfig e arrivati al punto in cui vi chiede quale frequenza orizzontale ha il vostro monitor dategli una frequenza non normale ...tipo per risoluzioni massima 1024x768@85 e provate con risoluzioni basse ..sempre 1024x768 o anche 800x600 !

i vostri monitor da quanto sono? 17" - 19" ..... ???

----------

## dmorab

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> avete un monitor LCD o CRT?

 

CRT

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> rigenerate l'xorg.conf da capo con xorgconfig e arrivati al punto in cui vi chiede quale frequenza orizzontale ha il vostro monitor dategli una frequenza non normale

 

non normale???

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

>  ...tipo per risoluzioni massima 1024x768@85 e provate con risoluzioni basse ..sempre 1024x768 o anche 800x600 !

 

scusa ma non ho capito

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> i vostri monitor da quanto sono? 17" - 19" ..... ???

 

17"

----------

## Cazzantonio

HorizSync   50.0 - 100.0

       VertRefresh 49.0 -90.0 

mi sembrano un tantino esagerate.... comunque per sicurezza guarda il manuale del monitor

----------

## maninthebox1

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non normale???
> 
> 17"

 

voevo dire normale ..tipo la voce 3 o 4...o anche la 7 !! 

e per 17" intendevo i pollici!!!

 *cazzantonio wrote:*   

> HorizSync 50.0 - 100.0
> 
> VertRefresh 49.0 -90.0
> 
> mi sembrano un tantino esagerate.... comunque per sicurezza guarda il manuale del monitor

 

quoto in pieno e comunque già l'avevo scritto sopra!!!

nel mio caso ho un portatile con schermo widescreen...ecco il perchè delle frequenze che ho!  devo sfruttare in qualche modo i miei 1280x800!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Echelon_

La gentoo che mi da problemi sta sul portatile.

Pero dubito che sia una cosa dipendente dalla configurazione di xorg in quanto quando appare lo schermo nero (usando i driver nvidia) non e' uno schermo nero come da console, ma è piu scuro della console, come quando è spento(nel mio caso). Dato che per aggiornare i driver nvidia ho eseguito dei comandi nel kernel ho pensato siano quelli ma aggiornando il kernel non cambia nulla  :Sad:  Ho anche aggiornato la versione di xorg ma niente da fare il problema rimane: niente 3D.  :Sad:  non so piu che altre prove fare  :Sad: 

----------

## maninthebox1

Scusa un attimo che comandi hai eseguito nel kernel per aggiornare i driver nvidia...e che portatile e???

----------

## _Echelon_

Acer travelmate 632V

Mi ricordo solo il primo di comando : make oldconfig

Aveva dato problemi in quanto non trovava i sorgenti del kernel l'ebuild nvidia 1.0.6629-r1 e quindi li ho eseguiti, dopo di che ha funzionato tutto. Il giorno dopo quando ho acceso il portatile mi sono ritrovato con questo problema  :Sad:  cerco di vedere se ritrovo i comandi nell'ebuild e edito il post.

No non ci sono nell'ebuild  :Sad: 

P.S. grazie molte dei consigli dati fin ora,spero avro l'occasione di ricambiare presto il favore!

----------

## Cazzantonio

scusa ma devo interpretare quello che hai detto visto che non è chiarissimo 

Immagino che tu abbia ricompilato il kernel quando dici "ho eseguito dei comandi nel kernel"

Se non sai di preciso quello che hai fatto è difficile che noi ti si possa aiutare, comunque ti do dei cosigli generici

Quando hai ricompilato il kernel (sempre che sia questo quello che hai fatto) ti sei ricordato di copiare /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage (il kenrnel compilato) in /boot ed editare grub per fargli caricare quel kernel all'avvio?

Perchè hai ricompilato il kenrnel? che significa che "Aveva dato problemi in quanto non trovava i sorgenti del kernel l'ebuild nvidia 1.0.6629-r1" (anche in italiano...) forse emerge nvidia-kernel di diceva che aveva problemi a trovare i sorgenti del kernel? ti sei ricordato di aggiornare il symlink /usr/src/linux per farlo puntare ai sorgenti giusti? (rileggiti la guida dell'installazione di gentoo se non sai come fare)

----------

## _Echelon_

No non ho ricompilato il kernel. Comunque in seguito sono passato al 2.6.10 (uso 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all 
```

) e ho cambiato il link in /usr/src, ma il problema purtroppo  è rimasto.

EDIT: ho trovato i comandi che ho eseguito (risalendo con la freccetta su da console);

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig && make modules_prepare
```

credo sia questo che mi ha dato problemi

----------

## maninthebox1

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> Acer travelmate 632V
> 
> Mi ricordo solo il primo di comando : make oldconfig
> 
> Aveva dato problemi in quanto non trovava i sorgenti del kernel l'ebuild nvidia 1.0.6629-r1 e quindi li ho eseguiti, dopo di che ha funzionato tutto. Il giorno dopo quando ho acceso il portatile mi sono ritrovato con questo problema  cerco di vedere se ritrovo i comandi nell'ebuild e edito il post.
> ...

 

stai dicendo che ora funziona?  Se si, cambia il titolo del 3d!

altrimenti come ti ho detto...dove hai settato i dirver per la scheda nel kernel?

Quando aggiorni il kernel devi sono ridare emerge nvidia-kernel e nient'altro!

----------

## _Echelon_

Si avevo riemergiato nvidia-kernel  ma ancora non funziona  :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> magari ti sembrerà una cavoltata, come lo è sembrato a me quando mi è successo:
> 
> anche io ho nvidia (ma kernel 2.6.10)... con i nuovi drivers mi ha funzionato tutto da subito, senza nessun errore... poi, per ragioni diverse, ho dovuto togliere il supporto per usb 1.1 (ohci e uhci)... ho ricompilato il kernel e ho avviato col nuovo kernel, identico a quello funzionante, ma senza quei due moduli, risultato: quello che succede a te... all'avvio di X, schermo nero e unica soluzione il reset! Se a qualcuno viene in mente qualcosa... magari è solo un caso... se riavvio col solito kernel va, senza quei due moduli nn va...

 

Probabilmente il tuo problema non è dovuto ai moduli che non carichi più, ma al fatto che ogni volta che ricompili il kernel devi ricompilare anche i driver nvidia. è per questo che con il vecchio ti va e con il nuovo kernel no.

Byez

----------

## maninthebox1

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> No non ho ricompilato il kernel. Comunque in seguito sono passato al 2.6.10 (uso 
> 
> ```
> genkernel --menuconfig all 
> ```
> ...

 

SE usi genkernel, dopo non devi dare make && make modules_install!!!!

genkernel fa tutto solo!!!!

poi devi solo copiare le varie cose!!!

----------

## _Echelon_

Si io cosi faccio  :Sad:  non riesco a capire cosa sbaglio  :Sad: 

----------

## maninthebox1

allora compilati il kernel a mano!

E' probabile che gankernel non ti mette tutto ciò che ti serve!

----------

## _Echelon_

Problema risolto, erano i driver nvidia che non andavano bene. Ho messo i vecchi nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 e nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-r1 e ora sembra andare tutto a posto. Grazie x l'aiuto

----------

